# Jack Plate Leaking?



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

First did you clean the oil out the first time. Second call Bob's they have always been helpful to me


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Those reservoirs are known to crack. I'm about to order one for my boat.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

hookemdano said:


> Those reservoirs are known to crack. I'm about to order one for my boat.


I was hoping that wasn't the case....I think it's the only explanation. Thanks.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Net 30 said:


> I was hoping that wasn't the case....I think it's the only explanation. Thanks.


Is the jackplate slipping down over time ? 

Mine was leaking oil too but it was because it was overfilled, took some fluid out and it's been 2 years since I've seen any oil in the compartment


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Barbs_deep said:


> Is the jackplate slipping down over time ?
> 
> Mine was leaking oil too but it was because it was overfilled, took some fluid out and it's been 2 years since I've seen any oil in the compartment


Not slipping at all. 

I might have overfilled the reservoir - hard to see a full level line? Any idea how high on the reservoir you should be?


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Net 30 said:


> Not slipping at all.
> 
> I might have overfilled the reservoir - hard to see a full level line? Any idea how high on the reservoir you should be?


If I remember there is a line on there but I could be wrong. Mine has maybe a quarter or half inch space above the fluid line and the cap


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Barbs_deep said:


> If I remember there is a line on there but I could be wrong. Mine has maybe a quarter or half inch space above the fluid line and the cap


There's actually two lines



But the cracks will be on the bottom where you can't see so you have to use a clean dry paper towel as a tattle tale.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Mike for the pics! I def. think mine is overfilled - I'll try that first.

Are you buying your replacement from Bobs?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Net 30 said:


> Thanks Mike for the pics! I def. think mine is overfilled - I'll try that first.
> 
> Are you buying your replacement from Bobs?


I used rags to catch the oil until my pump motor went bad. Then I bought the pump, motor, and tank package. According to Gondron @ CFM I should have bought the whole pump, tank, solenoids with wiring package because he says the solenoids are the weakest link in the Bob's system.

If all you have is a tank leak I would go with just the tank, or buy a roll of those blue shop towels to catch the oil.

http://www.bobsmachine.com/Reservoir-Kit-120-120013.htm

BTW there is a biodegradable hydraulic fluid available that washes up with a little soap and water. I'm running it in my steering, jack plate, and PTT now with no problems. Its not any more expensive than the 20W non-detergent motor oil Bob's is selling when you buy it by the gallon. I keep a spare quart in my boat, and I've already had that come in handy when I had a steering hose connection at the cylinder spring a leak.

https://jet.com/product/detail/d280...VPkzzTfdO7HGR3GdVtUK-279D6nrUMSCM0aAlAA8P8HAQ


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

mines 14 years old and seeping also. Bet this is the problem.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Bumping an old thread...

I've always had a slow leak of hydraulic fluid that would pool up in my hatch from time to time. Couldn't tell if it was coming from my PP or jack plate. Over the weekend there was a lot more fluid in the hatch and have monitored it since Sunday. Discovered that it is the jack plate reservoir leaking and it is leaking a lot more then it was previously. 

How difficult is it to swap these reservoirs out with a new one from Bobs? Mine is pretty far back in my hatch behind my PP pump/reservoir. 

Anything else i should do while i swap this out?

Thanks,
T


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

It’s two or three screws I think. Very easy to do.


----------

